# Problem when I try to install software by pkg_add (Freebsd 8)



## pauloperes (Jun 30, 2010)

Hello,

When I try to install any software by pkg_add command, the connection donÂ´t working, but if I make with make install work.


```
18:02:30 root@pauloperes [paulo # pkg_add -rv vim
scheme:   [ftp]
user:     []
password: []
host:     [ftp.freebsd.org]
port:     [0]
document: [/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.0-release/Latest/vim.tbz]
---> ftp.freebsd.org:21
looking up ftp.freebsd.org
connecting to ftp.freebsd.org:21
```


----------



## zeiz (Jun 30, 2010)

Did you use "su" or "sudo" to get to first prompt?


----------



## pauloperes (Jun 30, 2010)

IÂ´m using: su


----------



## Beastie (Jun 30, 2010)

Firewall rule blocking some types of FTP connections?


----------



## zeiz (Jun 30, 2010)

Did you try to set first:

```
setenv  FTP_PASSIVE_MODE  yes
```
or if you are on bash:

```
export FTP_PASSIVE_MODE=yes
```
?


----------

